# Looking for wholesaler to buy childrens knit dresses for appliques



## abiandhudsmom (Aug 3, 2011)

looking for wholesalers to buy blank childrens knits, such as dresses and tees that i can applique on


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Look at Welcome to Broder for Bella and LAT brand.


----------



## wandabusiness (Aug 3, 2011)

Dear sir:
Our company trade in sportswear,boxer and shoes in China. If you want have higher-margin, pllease contact us.We can print any number and any name on the jerseys, we also accept custom made jerseys.
Top quality; Competitive price; Drop shipping available; Best and timely service; Longterm business relationship on the basis of mutual benefit!
www fashionaline dot com 
Hope everything well.
Yours sincerely.
Wanda​


----------



## llb01 (Jan 6, 2011)

abiandhudsmom said:


> looking for wholesalers to buy blank childrens knits, such as dresses and tees that i can applique on


Monag or Laughing Giraffe...both excellent quality.


----------

